# What Have You Done Lately



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Since I have been on the calcium my life has changed and I thought to post some positive outings we may have been able to do now that we could not do before might give hope to those trying the calcium or considering it.For me I had been out shopping with the Hubby and we bought some cloths and sunglasses for him who cares right but anyway then we were hungry so we stopped to eat at Steak and Shake. Before the calcium we would head for home as soon as we were finished but this day I needed to get some dog food and dog bones for my babies so with a full stomach we headed to another store did a bit more shopping and it was great and I felt so free to be normal again.Linda


----------



## cindy80004 (May 1, 2001)

Hi, Linda!! I bet you thought I had fallen off the face of the earth, but I'm still around, just don't get a chance to get on the BB as much lately. Too busy doing all the things I couldn't do before Calcium. I became a grandmother for the first time in December and we drove to N(from Denver) to see the baby for three wonderful weeks. I haven't had such a wonderful time in I don't know how long. Not ONE episode of any kind the entire time. The caltrate in the pink and white bottle is still working for me and I still only take one a day (with dinner), sometimes a half extra if I've eaten something I think might be a trigger, but find that if I take too much I get plugged up. The only problem I still have is gas. Don't know why that problem will NOT go away. I did NOT have it on vacation in NY. Maybe it's stress being back in Denver and working and all. Anyway, just wanted to say hi and check in and to thank you again for helping me and so many others. Would love to hear from you. God bless you. Cindy p.s. Grandbaby is a girl!!! She's wonderful and I miss her!


----------

